# Recruitment



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for procurement roles in Dubai, I have emailed some of the agencies that are suggested on here, and also uploaded my cv onto a couple of sites. It has only been a couple of days but I haven't hadn't any acknowledgements for the agencies. Can anyone tell me if this is normal? I thought it might be because I won't be able to move to Dubai until the new year. I just wanted to get an idea of jobs, salaries and moving packages

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest utilizing linked in to network with people in positions of procurement to be able to write them and see if they can give you some feedback on salaries and employment opportunities.


----------



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, I will do this


----------

